

Mike Belshe adds CurveCP to Chromium's proto sandbox - jeremyw
http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/net/curvecp/README?revision=85753&view=markup

======
bockris
It's unfortunate that the toolkit that this is based on, NaCl
(<http://nacl.cace-project.eu/>) shares an acronym with another prominent
Chrome feature, Native Client
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Native_Client>)

